# Which Way



## bigal1000 (Oct 30, 2013)

Which direction do you move the Beretta rear sights to take them out? 92/PX4


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Read this thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta-gunsmithing/34785-need-help-rear-sight-pushing-tool.html


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Left-OFF, Right-On.

http://www.berettausa.com/products/sightrear-adjwhite-dot92/96/e00169/


----------



## bigal1000 (Oct 30, 2013)

So looking at the sights from the rear of the slide you remove them from the right to the left that's what I thought.


----------

